# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  A new BOV, The Rail Bike!

## Wildthang

I think this is a cool idea, but watch out for the light at the end of the tunnel :Scared: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2HLr...layer_embedded

----------


## hunter63

Fast way to end up in jail....around here you can't even walk the right of way...tresspassing....per all the signs on every pole.
Really screwed up rabbit hunting.....and dirt bike riding.

----------


## crashdive123

Interesting, but he showed more of the dog and very little of the bike.

----------


## welderguy

So I wonder how easy that thing is to get off the tracks if you had to in a hurry

----------


## crashdive123

Oh - it'll come of the tracks rather quickly.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. GIFSoup

----------


## kyratshooter

All things considered;

The bicycle is still the most efficient human powered transport.

Rail systems have a max grade of 3% and criss cross the nation through more rural/remote areas than the highway system.  

I have always considered the rail net the best path for moving long distances on foot, but the bike is a bonus.

Trespassing on private property I would worry about even SHTF, but not the railroads.  They are fair game.  I am not hurting them, using them up or depriving anyone else of their use; no harm no foul.

The rig attached too it seemed a little "overbuilt" for a bicycle.

----------


## crashdive123

This one looks fairly manageable.  I guess the laws in Russia may be a bit different than here.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dr9dvqS3m0

----------


## hunter63

Now that's is a much better idea...you could get off the rails and ride cross country, if you needed to for 'what ever reason"
I'd even consider one of those.......

----------


## kyratshooter

Nice little friction motor he hed on there too!

----------


## Dennis

I like it.

----------


## Wildthang

Well it would beat fighting traffic on the freeways!

----------

